# 13' CTS - Cobalt



## Bonedesign (May 9, 2007)

I just poicked up 1 of these 13' cobalt CTS - 50/50 split, 8-12oz. Anyone out there have any good measurements on spacing - how many guides? Gonna be conventional - baitcaster - Get it set up a little faster before the test throws and speed it up a little - Also - Was thinking just guides on upper part - is this a good idea as well?
These will be all SIC, was thinking 25-20-16-16-16-16-16Tip....Thoughts??? Anyone have one of these built? Recomendations?

Thanks!!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I think I went 25, 20, 20, 16, 16, 12, 12, Tip!


----------



## Bonedesign (May 9, 2007)

what was the guide spacing? if you don't mind sharing.


----------

